# Frosslass, No!



## InvaderSyl (Nov 6, 2010)

Frosslass turned to her son.

" I know you'll grow to be strong one day. But now is my time. "

" Mama! " Snorunt cried.

" Go find Glalie. He will care for you. The elders have prophisized this for cycles. The humans have come. "

" But I can't leave you... I'm scared. What about you? What will you do? " He shed a tear.

" You will be safe here. I must protect the village from those monsterous human machines. So go! "

Snorunt ran into the murky snow- covered land, ondering what would happen next.

_This will be a gamble, but it's mu best shot. I can only use it once, and I may faint afterward. But I must protect the colony! _

She gaped at the size of the human contraption, but regained focus.

_ No turning back now_

" Sheer Cold! "






* I know, Frosslass doesn't learn Sheer Cold, and it doesn't do recoil >.<

I might end up writing something more about the village, because I was thinking that she might have been an apprentice of one of the Glalie who taught her it, and because she doesn't learn it naturally it does recoil.

I don't know XD


----------



## Tailsy (Nov 7, 2010)

Please use default text colours in posts. It makes it difficult to read in other styles. :)


----------

